
Study Shows Youth Flag Football May Not Be Safer Than Tackle Football - baalcat
https://uichildrens.org/news/2017/ui-study-shows-youth-flag-football-may-not-be-safer-tackle
======
DrScump
Youth flag football without helmets and no recorded protective gear is no
safer (with respect to concussion or other severe injury) than tackle football
_with helmets and other protective gear_. Um, okay.

------
jeffnv
'Rifle football, however, correlated strongly with severe injury rates' the
researchers observed.

